# Froot dont want to eat...



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

The food they gave me with her! they said it was a 'musili' but she hasnt eaten it or my pellet.
She is eating carrots and hay which ok as she is still eating but id like to see her eat some actual food too.
Her teeth are fine so i presuming its the move thats upset her or that she is missing her old mummy.


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Hope she starts eating soon Frags.
Jax x


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Ahhh have you thought about making her some mash....sometimes gets them eating id say she may be a bit upset fro the changes around her at the mo. Hope she starts eating very soon. Weetabix sometimes got mine going. x


----------



## Andyt4 (Jun 7, 2009)

im having a similar problem with an 8 week old, what else can i try apart from the pellets? she has nibbled hay and a few strands of grass but hardly any nuggets. I guess shes too young for any veg at all?


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

ANDY...MINE WAS REALLY FUSSY AND DIDNT ENJOY THE PELLETS AT ALL HE WOULD ONLY EAT THE MUSLIE STYLE FOOD AND HAY . i STARTED MINE ON SMALL BITS OF CARROT AROUND 16 WEEKS NOT QUITE SURE WHAT AGE IS BEST. HE ALWAYS SEEMED TO ENJOY THE VEG.


----------



## WeeBarraxO (Nov 15, 2009)

Andyt4 said:


> im having a similar problem with an 8 week old, what else can i try apart from the pellets? she has nibbled hay and a few strands of grass but hardly any nuggets. I guess shes too young for any veg at all?


if its just hard pellets your feeding and she is still young try putting a little water in the bowl with the pellets to soften them, my vet told me to do this when Magic refused to eat our food and she took to it straight away,

then once they are fine with eating it you can stop putting water in it


----------



## Andyt4 (Jun 7, 2009)

WeeBarraxO said:


> if its just hard pellets your feeding and she is still young try putting a little water in the bowl with the pellets to soften them, my vet told me to do this when Magic refused to eat our food and she took to it straight away,
> 
> then once they are fine with eating it you can stop putting water in it


and this will def be ok? i may try tomorrow if she doesnt eat any tonight.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Must be summin in the air for rabbits not really wanting to eat!

Hope she eats soon frags, sure its just the move.

*Heidi*


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> Must be summin in the air for rabbits not really wanting to eat!
> 
> Hope she eats soon frags, sure its just the move.
> 
> *Heidi*


TBH hun all my lot seem a bit fussy at mo and not eating much, although morgana was happy to try and eat my finger lol i was putting a treat stick on her cage bars and she put her teeth around my finger LOL all the girls are hormonal and evil as they get further along in there pregnancy  i have to feed them quickly!!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

lmao, vampire bunny alert at frag's house!!!

Mine are the same at the moment, especially M+M. The 3, well I think they figure there is too much competition to possibly not go for it straight away!

*Heidi


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I cant imagine that the temp changes at the mo are helping much, just stick with the pellets and she will come round. as long as shes eating hay and redigrass she should be ok shes just being a fussy bunny.


----------



## WeeBarraxO (Nov 15, 2009)

Andyt4 said:


> and this will def be ok? i may try tomorrow if she doesnt eat any tonight.


yeah, just a couple of drops of water, just enough to make it slightly softer, I felt it made the smell stronger to


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Is there a full moon?!? All bunnies seem to be acting strangely!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Hope Froot comes round soon maybe she wants you to bring her to me along with Lilly!


----------



## Andyt4 (Jun 7, 2009)

WeeBarraxO said:


> yeah, just a couple of drops of water, just enough to make it slightly softer, I felt it made the smell stronger to


thanks for the help but she didn't make it.

from other thread,

sadly Honey past away last night. I had noticed she was only eating a tiny bit of hay and had not had nuggets for a while.

later I got her out and she was covered in dioherea. We rushed her to the PDSA clinic and her temp was not registering. They tried to warm her up as she had gone hyperthermic due to shock. The Vet said she had lots of muscle wastage and must have been ill before we got her on sunday.

As they tried to warm her up she had a fit and passed.

The vet was unsure what it was as a bloody discharge came out of her ears and nose as she passed. (hope its not contageous)

God bless her soul. Lovely little girl hope we made her last few days as happy as possible.

Rest in Peace Honey darling x


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2010)

Hope she starts eating soon, mst ve something in the air as mine aren't eating as much tink sticks her nose up at her food! But I think that's cos she's due in a week or so.


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Andyt4 said:


> thanks for the help but she didn't make it.
> 
> from other thread,
> 
> ...


Aw, poor little bunny. So sorry to hear that.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

thats awful I am so sorry andy out of interest where did u get her from? was she born indoors or outdoors


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Im sorry to hear that


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Has she started eating her pellets yet frags? I hope she settles soon xx


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> Has she started eating her pellets yet frags? I hope she settles soon xx


A very small amount but she is still eating readi grass, hay and barley rings oh and carrots so at least her gut is still working as she is weeing and pooing fine, so im putting it down to the change.


----------



## WeeBarraxO (Nov 15, 2009)

Aww , I'm so sorry for your loss

Rip little bun x



Andyt4 said:


> thanks for the help but she didn't make it.
> 
> from other thread,
> 
> ...


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

frags said:


> A very small amount but she is still eating readi grass, hay and barley rings oh and carrots so at least her gut is still working as she is weeing and pooing fine, so im putting it down to the change.


Im glad to hear that she is eating something atleast and is weeing and pooing fine


----------

